# Hello everyone!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Noah and I live with my two human companions (funny creatures they are!). I'm brightly coloured with a big fluffy yellow feathered coat and I wear a red mask and cap just like Zorro. I'm a happy boy and I make lots of sounds that make my mom and dad giggle. My favourite hobbies are tap dancing, flying, walking upside down in my ark palace, and digging in my foraging pit. I eat all sorts of vegetables but my favourite is sweet corn and red chilli peppers because they match my coat. I LOVE fruit but my mom says they are too sugary and make me hyper so I only get them as treats. I also enjoy sunflower seeds which I get rewarded with for being good. I have a magic box that feeds me with some crunchy pellet things that I have to eat for 'whole nutrition' and sometimes I find nuts mixed through them - my favourite are walnuts  I love water and I have a big bath every day which makes a huge mess. After my bath I usually fly around the living room to dry off or sometimes I sit on my straw stack to warm my feet. 
I'm very messy and I like to throw my toys all around my ark but my humans clean it for me every morning and give me all sorts of puzzles and games to play. They love decorating my ark with branches and leaves and swings and perches but I project manage the whole process and often nip their fingers if they touch anything in my ark that I don't want them to.
My day starts at 5.30am with a fly around the living room, a good chew on the wall corner (although I'm not supposed to do that!) and some target training with my mom - she's very good with her tricks but it took a while to train her. Then I go back to my ark and my dad puts on my radio to keep me company when I'm alone. I keep myself entertained by ripping up my paper carpet and making tunnels through it, searching for seeds in my foraging pit, emptying my gum nuts bowl and playing with my puzzles. When my parents come home from work I come out and fly around while they're eating dinner but if they pay more attention to the giant screen than to me I can usually get their attention by prancing over and back in front of it. If that doesn't work I fly up on top of it and threaten to poo on it - that gets my dads attention! I have my own shelf that my mom tried to put crystal glasses on when we moved in but I soon put an end to that by dancing on them all the time and she was worried I might cut my feet or something. So now my shelf has some toys for me to play with and chew on and my very own weighing scales (my mom sometimes borrows it for cooking with) - I weigh 68 grams. I'm very nosy and like to investigate EVERYTHING so my parents are always very careful with what they leave lying around. At 8pm I go to bed and I get tucked in with a black bed sheet to block out the light and a big snugly blanket to prevent drafts, then I get wheeled into my very own bedroom. 
I used to have a brother called Oisin who was a white and blue budgie but he became very unwell and spent a lot of time in hospital. He passed away a few weeks ago and it broke my moms heart. We all miss Oisin and are slowly adjusting to him not being around anymore. My mom got me my radio when Oisin died to keep me company and I heard her on the phone to the vets worried that I might develop feather plucking out of loneliness but I'm a happy boy and my parents spend lots of time with me.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

You are a sweet, sweet little Kakariki, with a Mummy and Daddy who love you very much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,
This is a great post written by Noah! I totally enjoyed reading his story and hope to hear more from him as time goes by.
Karma to little Noah for his literary talent! *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Noah,

You are such a cute and funny bird. I'm sure your human parents love you very much!:hug:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for telling us your story, Noah  You're a very curious little bird, it seems! Who knows, maybe some day you'll get a little budgie friend again... :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, you're such a funny Kakariki! 
Clearly your mum and dad love you very much, you're a very lucky boy. 
And you have you're own ark and everything! 
I loved reading your story, Noah, I do think you're the handsomest little parrot


----------

